# bulking on the cheap



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Just wanted advice on bulking on the cheap, i have around £20 a week to buy food. I will need around 4000-4500 cals a day.


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Just buy and drink gallons of olive oil, seems the only viable way of doing it to me. £20 for a week isn't a lot buddy.

EDIT: Err hope you dont take this advice seriously you'll probs have a heart attack lol.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Olive oil and milk


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

sorry to rain on your parade, but 20 quid a week isn't gonna get you anywhere with food prices today, especially decent quality proteins/ fats.

bodybuilding isn't cheap.

suet?!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

NB89 said:


> bodybuilding isn't cheap.
> 
> suet?!


X2


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

NB89 said:


> bodybuilding isn't cheap.
> 
> suet?!


x3


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Pasta, mincemeat and tinned tomatoes. Oats and milk.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

cuting maybe, bulking hell no, unless u just use all carbs, which wouldnt be in your best interest


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Give me some ideas of what to buy, might be able to strech to £30 and buy own brand stuff,


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Tesco value mince 500g for 1.21, their tuna is like 47p a can, buy eggs in bulk, tesco Oats 750g is 79p etc just shop around dont be afraid to try OWNBRAND stuff as it's literally the same taste if you go to right shops


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

extra virgin olive oil, tuna, chicken breast/mince, oats, pasta


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

get yourself a decent tin opener cus you'll be banging them tesco cans no time  P mine broke other day, grrr


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

own brand oats. and go to reduced section in meats... all i can think of also pasta/rice is quiet cheap just do what you can mate


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Lots of milk. Maybe you could do it on a vegetarian diet but you ain't getting much meat for £3 a day!

To be honest you need to find a way of making more money.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Farmfoods for your meat! Cheap protein powder from mp, big massive bag of rice and some kind of cheap fats! Sorry if this isn't much help


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks i am gonna go shopping and see what i can get, are thinks like instant rice ok. also eat quite abit of white baked potato these are ok bulking food arnt they, would love to get some instant sweet potaoto mash but cant find it anywhere.


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

If i was you I'd buy 6 liters of whole milk (think you can get that for £3 from tesco)

2kg mince meat

Lots of home brand tuna

Pasta

Oats

Rice

Olive oil

I'd use that as a base and thats around 20 and gives you a few sources of protein, carbs, and you can top up your fats with olive oil


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The best way to go about this is to calculate what your protein/carb/fat needs are per day/week by weight and then you can try to buy exactly what you need without going over, this way it's possible that you "MIGHT" have some money left over which you can plough into extra food where you see it's needed. Sounds good in theory. Also look into pilchards which is 40 gms or so of protein per 400gm tin for 79p or so plus efa's. Cous cous is a carb I use to mix things up, become good friends with your local fishmonger/butcher and explain that things are rough and is it possible to come at the end of each day to pick up what they haven't sold/scraps at a knock down price, this would probably go in the bin anyway so you may be doing them a favour.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks good, i drink allot of whole milk i get 8 pints a week might up that abit.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

accrording to a calcualtion i have done i need the following portions.

Daily Calorie Intake: 3582

CARBOHYDRATES	PROTEIN	FATS*

GRAMS PER MEAL 80.6g	44.6g 23.8g

GRAMS PER DAY 403g	223g 119g

I have no idea what this means at all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

killah said:


> accrording to a calcualtion i have done i need the following portions.
> 
> Daily Calorie Intake: 3582
> 
> ...


what formula did you use? how much do you weigh? would need 1.5g protein per lb


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

just used an on line calculator, and i currently weight around 14.7 stone


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

killah said:


> just used an on line calculator, and i currently weight around 14.7 stone


14.7 stone in pounds is 206 so would need more cals from protein imo - around 300g


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

killah said:


> Just wanted advice on bulking on the cheap, i have around £20 a week to buy food. I will need around 4000-4500 cals a day.


Maybe reconsider a bulk for such time when you can afford too...

It's a similar problem as to driving a car with no fuel...it won't happen!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I have no idea of what 300 grams of protein is i am rubbish with measurements. could someone just break it down so what a day would look like. thanks.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

It can be done 

I will try get together a list of things, prices, places, and macros. I like a challenge


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

just break it down into 6 meals - 50g protein per meal. an example would be 250g chicken from the butchers - 100g of chicken has 20ish grams of protein so 250 will have 50g protein. 2-3 scoops whey normally has 50 ish. just read the back of labels and apply to the weight of your food.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> It can be done
> 
> I will try get together a list of things, prices, places, and macros. I like a challenge


Thanks would really appreciate it.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Like advice in another thread don't shop weekly, shop monthly. That way you have £80 - £120 to spend. You can get much better deals if you buy in bulk. 20kg of chicken breast can cost as little as £20 from a butchers... buy 2 of those for your main protein and you could get them even cheaper... making friends with the local butcher if a must really.

Second, buy lots of eggs... 15 from farmfoods for only £1.50.

Milk £1 for 2 liters from most places, stock up on whole milk and freeze it until you need it.

Rice/pasta is so cheap you can get massive bags for a few quid that will easily last you a month.

Chopped tomatoes and some sort of spices for flavoring/sauces if you need it... or buy sauces/take condiments from places like Wetherspoons or McDonalds.

It is relatively easy to get around 3000 - 4000 kcals from this, more if you need to though you will have to replace the chicken breast with a fattier meat... just use oil in things.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

PumpingIron said:


> *Just buy and drink gallons of olive oil*, seems the only viable way of doing it to me. £20 for a week isn't a lot buddy.
> 
> EDIT: Err hope you dont take this advice seriously you'll probs have a heart attack lol.


this, i mix 100ml of olive oil with milk and either yogurt for taste or a scoop of whey,take 5 x day thats an extra 5000cals a day,you might not want to try this at home but it will send the scales round for sure.


----------



## Deadlift_1985 (Jul 4, 2011)

Try Lidl's if you have one (rough costs)

1300g Part-boned frozen chicken breasts - £4.49

4x frozen Haddock - £2.49

500g Mince - £1.99

Eat heavy carbs like pasta, rice and oats.


----------

